# Go Pro Camera



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been looking into getting a GoPro to try to capture some of my fishing trips and was hoping to get some feedback from any of you that have used them. Anything I should know in advance to purchasing? Thanks!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Buy lots and lots of extra batteries for it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

^ and make sure you have a computer capable of editing HD videos. I had to update my 4-5yr laptop. It ended up costing me a new computer along with the gopro. More than what I bargained for.

The batteries last about 1.5 hrs and a 32gb card last about 4hrs. The more you ask out of the gopro, the less the battery life and more memory it eats up. I have a Hero2 and set it at 1080p with 30fps to get my results.

I personally think it's a hassle to use. The short battery life really kills it. It is pretty neat though. A smart phone will help you tremendously as well since you can't really tell what you are recording because there is no screen and its hard to look at the lcd once you have it mounted. There's a lot of things about it that turns me off after owning it but it's a nice little camera to have.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a hero 2. Started with the original then sold it. Missed it too much and bought a 2. Battery did stink on both. Then someone here mentioned wasabi batteries. Got two after market wasabi batteries and a charger off amazon for 20. World of difference and makes the camera experience much more enjoyable. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all, appreciate the insights!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I really haven't used mine much, just a couple of shirt clips. I can live with battery life. My main gripe would be the sound quality. If you have it in the water proof housing the sound is awful. I saw you can drill a hole in the case to make the sound better. Which wouldn't make it waterproof anymore though.
Also the accessories seem to be a little pricey.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The wireless Bluetooth phob is a great piece of equipment to have if you are setting them up on a boat so you don't have to constantly go upto the camera and push the on and off button.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

fishwendel2 said:


> Buy lots and lots of extra batteries for it


...Then buy a couple more!!

I've got a Hero 3 Black and the battery life is absolutely *HORRIBLE*!!!

But bring some extra batteries, and it's awesome! Sure, with the waterproof case you practically end up with a silent film, but that's to be expected. If no water (or anything else for that matter) can get in, how can you expect sound waves to enter unchanged?! I only used the waterproof case once, when I first got it, to try it out in the river. The regular case will work just fine 99.9% of the time (unless you want underwater footage of course!)

If you buy the Hero 3, the touchscreen LCD backpack to me, is a must-have. Sure it will suck battery even more, but you have a handful of extra batteries with you anyway, right?! lol... If you don't want to spend the extra $, and have a smartphone, there's a gopro app that you can use to control/view the camera remotely.


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hook it up to your 12v battery. You might have to get a long USB cord but it all but eliminates you power/battery problem. You might have to cut into your enclosure but it's just a hole and you can silicone it to keep it waterproof. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I love mine! I have the HERO 3+ Black. As far as battery life, The battery BacPac is a must have. The LCD BacPac is nice, but i would prefer the battery life while in the field. I shoot in 1080 60fps I can not wait to get a new laptop that will let me edit 4k videos. (toshiba is releasing 2 this spring). The wifi remote and the app are nice but with wifi running it kills batteries.

As far as fishing videos, I like the head mount view best. I use the floaty when I am wading the river. With the floaty and the Battery BacPac it is very cumbersome. The chest mount works best if you have the extra bulk. Earlier this week i started to build an "over the shoulder" mount. I hope to try it out tonight or in the morning.

If you have any questions, you can PM me and i will share all my GoPro knowledge, just not my fishing holes! lol


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i Have a go pro and love it hero 3 black the battery do suck and like stated make sure your cp is able to handle working with the videos my cp wont let me i have to borrow my parents mac to make my videos but i do love them 

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=689779701052644" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=689779701052644">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/kyle.price.56">Kyle Price</a>.</div></div>



<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=678435838853697" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=678435838853697">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/kyle.price.56">Kyle Price</a>.</div></div>

hit the HD botton if your going to watch them these where shot at 720 p at 60 and 120 fps because my computer could not handle anymore and thats just where high definition starts with these cameras i now am using the camera to the full ability and it makes these videos look nothing like what the camera is capable of and if you get a gopro turn protune off if you turn your camera to raw it comes out a lot nicer if you ask me


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

idk why the other videos i posted wouldnt work but this is my first gopro video i made at 720 p like i said their really cool if you ask me 
[ame]http://youtu.be/1N_VUCPu3-I[/ame]

if you go down to setting of the youtube video turn it up to 720p it still doesnt look like the origanal video youtube makes them look worse than they really are but i havnt figured out how to fix that problem i know you can just dont know how


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad bought one and has never been able to download the pics and video off of it. I don't have one. Do they come with special soft wear? A disk or something. He may have lost that.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice vid WISH IT WAS YOU. Some good Blackmill there!

fishingful,

They do have a software you can download to edit but you don't need it to view the videos or pictures. Just pop your SD card into the computer and it should be all there.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

fishingful said:


> My dad bought one and has never been able to download the pics and video off of it. I don't have one. Do they come with special soft wear? A disk or something. He may have lost that.


There is no special software. He may be trying to transfer with the cable, if so have him try just using the micro sd card directly into the computer.

WISH: I could not agree with you more about the Protune, I think it gives a dull monochromatic feel to the video.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea plunging the cable into the computer. I have no idea how it works so will try that.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

8_Up_Fisherman said:


> WISH: I could not agree with you more about the Protune, I think it gives a dull monochromatic feel to the video.


Yeah it definitely does. But, I think that's what it's intended for; for a "pro" to "tune" it in post-production! At least that's how I remember it being explained, when I looked it up when I first got it. Average user, Protune OFF!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

One member on here, 1rod1reelfishing, who posts his fishing videos with a GoPro camera quiet often. I'd pm him. I'm sure he'd be able to answer all your questions.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I made it out today with my new "over the shoulder" mount. No fish biting. However, I snagged a turtle.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]lJLssNaBJFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------

